# Change your ip in less than 1 min.!!!



## eagle_y2j (May 20, 2006)

Change your ip in less than 1 min.!!!(not kidding) 

Change Your Ip In Less Then 1 Minute in a windows system{written wrt to win XP}

1. Click on "Start" in the bottom left hand corner of screen
2. Click on "Run"
3. Type in "command" and hit ok

You should now be at an MSDOS prompt screen.

4. Type "ipconfig /release" just like that, and hit "enter"
5. Type "exit" and leave the prompt
6. Right-click on "Network Places" or "My Network Places" on your desktop.
7. Click on "properties"

You should now be on a screen with something titled "Local Area Connection", or something close to that, and, if you have a network hooked up, all of your other networks.

8. Right click on "Local Area Connection" and click "properties"
9. Double-click on the "Internet Protocol (TCP/IP)" from the list under the "General" tab
10. Click on "Use the following IP address" under the "General" tab
11. Create an IP address (It doesn't matter what it is. I just type 1 and 2 until i fill the area up).
12. Press "Tab" and it should automatically fill in the "Subnet Mask" section with default numbers.
13. Hit the "Ok" button here
14. Hit the "Ok" button again

You should now be back to the "Local Area Connection" screen.

15. Right-click back on "Local Area Connection" and go to properties again.
16. Go back to the "TCP/IP" settings
17. This time, select "Obtain an IP address automatically"
tongue.gif 18. Hit "Ok"
19. Hit "Ok" again
20. You now have a new IP address

With a little practice, you can easily get this process down to 15 seconds.

*Warning:-*
This only changes your dynamic IP address, not your ISP/IP address. 
*HACKERS TIP:-* If you plan on hacking a website with this trick be extremely careful, because if they try a little, they can trace it back


----------



## 47shailesh (May 20, 2006)

eagle_y2j said:
			
		

> Change your ip in less than 1 min.!!!(not kidding)
> 
> Change Your Ip In Less Then 1 Minute in a windows system{written wrt to win XP}
> 
> ...


so what was new in it.......................................................And what if i chane my MAC address will ISP will able to get me.... lol.. I wug suggest u to learn how too spoof and it types............. IP spoofing is not used for hacking nowadays..


----------



## kalpik (May 22, 2006)

This only changes your private IP, not your public IP. So no use. And it works only if the router you are connected to supports DHCP.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (May 22, 2006)

Can you tell me what is its utility ...? 





Grr.. I hate this word limit thingy ..


----------



## gary4gar (May 23, 2006)

it is useful fo rall wrong causes which i don't like


----------



## ramthiru (May 23, 2006)

*Re: Change your ip in less than 10 sec...*

So watz up with this...

Thanks


----------



## zerofrizz (May 23, 2006)

*Re: Change your ip in less than 10 sec...*

Well its is useful but its oldschool and its jus changes the dynamic address as u said  dun make people hack on this small thing


----------



## it_waaznt_me (May 24, 2006)

> Helps those who doesnt have dynamic ip address to bypass rapidshares download limit.



My my .. It wont change your global ip address .. It will change your local ip address ..


----------



## the deconstructionist (May 25, 2006)

Can we discuss such things here?


----------



## it_waaznt_me (May 26, 2006)

... and such things being ...? 




Owwww .. I hate this word count ..


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 26, 2006)

Lol whats illegal in discussing useless ip changing?


----------



## mayanksharma (Jun 7, 2006)

Good for bugging somebody 
Nothing so fascinating,as this is actually not altering your public ISP oriented IP address.

Anyways,thanks for sharing.


----------



## pnd (Jun 10, 2006)

goto www.proxy4free.com

take a ip from proxy list(remember the port used) in your browsers connection setting-proxy setting use that proxy (with the porper port)and it changes your global ip too ... 

Parag


----------



## Swizzeron (Jun 29, 2006)

you can also try doing ipconfig /renew, ipconfig /release and then disabling and reenabling the lan connection this changes your ip


----------



## mihirvashist (Jul 5, 2006)

great
 another way is  a technique called proxy bouncing (i.e connecting to proxy servers located in different parts of the world beforing going to the target website)

and if you want to it the way pro.hackers do it then there is a tecnique called IP spoofing which involves advance mathematical calculations and guessing of sequence numbers

very very difficult


----------

